# Livingston 10-29/30



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I fished quite a while yesterday and my only cat fish hit with five minuets of dropping my drifting rigs over.
It was 30" and weighed 13.5#. It was a pretty good fight for it's size.
I did find hungry white bass in water from 8' to 25'FOW and caught and released a bunch of them.
Today the white bass were active early, but not later.
I caught a few of them and then cast netted some large threadfin shad and caught a 23" hybrid and a 20" striper. 
I let the striper go, it was only lip hooked, but the hybrid had to go in the box as it was deeply hooked.
A Hard fighting fish! 
Shad were wearing my arm out flinging the cast net so I changed up and cat fished.

I drifted for cat fish for an hour and caught one.
A very nice and hard fighting 37" blue cat.
27# a real fat one!
Everything but the hybrid was released.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Whites may be your bread and butter, but I think blues are your real love. :cheers:


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Great report,thanks for posting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great cats, love fighting those 20# cats. WTG 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Those are some fine cat's there,we'll worth the effort! WTG. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Great report thanks Loy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice cats, thanks for posting.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Good Cats Loy !!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The water temp is dropping fast, it was 72 degrees when I left yesterday, and 69 when I started.
The big ones will be on the move hard now.
And the fun begins!


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Sounds like a fun day all in all as always!

Red


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I found some big white bass at several spots on the south end early today, they were a lot of fun. 14"+ and hard hitting, they distracted me from drifting though. I had to quit them and put out some lines for a big blue.

I drifted for about two hours and caught one 7#, one 2# and one 22# blue cats using cut drum for bait in 38' FOW.
The big one put up a hard fight.
I released everything today.
I stayed down south, but the fishing at other spots probably has really picked up.
BBJim and I are going there tomorrow if the wind allows.


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice report!hope the wind stays down, so you guys can put the hurt on em. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for the report. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We went but had to stay down south. The fishing for everything was slow this morning. No cat fish despite a long drift ad some bites. We did put a few white bass in the boat and one good size crappie that bit a ducktracker slab!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> .... and one good size crappie that bit a ducktracker slab!


Slabs will catch many species!


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Thanks For posting . You the man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

Great job. Catching those big blues is just great!!


----------

